
Tech Lead got banned from Facebook (as a millionaire) - kerng
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oJcEDzgPRrc
======
kerng
What caught my attention is that if Facebook bans an account, you lose access
to all other platforms that you used your FB account as identity - no way to
appeal even appeal it seems.

That can be quite intense if someone uses it a lot.

